# I think I found my cat!!



## Banned (Jul 28, 2012)

My cat went missing almost three weeks ago and we've been out looking for him. Today we thought we found him but the cat we found didnt have a tattoo and was too fat.  My mom was convinced it was him and was just gonna take him mg:.  I convinced her not to.

I was checking the impounded cats tonight - I haven't in about a week because so many cats run at large I didn't think he'd show up.  I went on tonight to start looking for a new cat o adopt and there he was!  He just got there a couple hours ago and of course they are closed so I'll have to go bail him out tomorrow.  He's 13 and never worn a collar but maybe I should get him one in case he pulls this stunt again. Oh C-For...what a cat. I just hope he's healthy and ok.


----------



## making_art (Jul 28, 2012)

That's one lucky cat!  Glad you found him. The problem with collars is they get caught on trees, fences etc.


----------



## Banned (Jul 28, 2012)

Ya I lost my first cat on Oct 27/87 that way.  The new ones are usually break-aways so that doesn't happen anymore.  I hope he's in ok shape...I know I can't sleep cause I just want to go get him!


----------



## gooblax (Jul 28, 2012)

That's great that you found him!  I wonder what trouble he'd been up to.


----------



## Banned (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a feeling he won't tell .  I haven't slept a wink all night.

---------- Post Merged at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 06:42 AM ----------

C-For is home.  Two and a half weeks, $60, and a warning from bylaw later, but he is home.  Going to buy him a collar, and got him a new tag...now that he's tasted outdoor life...ya never know.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jul 29, 2012)

I bet CAt happy to be home  no more roaming lol    probably will want to sleep alot


----------



## Banned (Jul 29, 2012)

I think he's happy - he's been sticking to me like glue!  He's a little too thin for my liking but hopefully now that he's on good food and not crappy vet food he'll plump up a bit.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jul 29, 2012)

spoil him rotten that way he will never leave again lol   cheese and mild and all the good stuff


----------



## Banned (Jul 29, 2012)

He already was!  He's very picky too.  He'll only eat one kind of dry food, absolutely no wet food, and one kind of treat.  He's pretty high-maintenance for a cat.  Oh and he pees on my bed if I don't close my door.  He's lucky I even bailed him out :lol:.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh he is so lucky you have him   bad kitty peeing on bed


----------



## Banned (Jul 29, 2012)

Yup. In his last home he had to live in the bathroom cause of it.  Then he got really sick cause of the stress of being confined with no attention.  They were going to put him down but I said I'd take him.  He'll be 14 in October so I'm basically his retirement home for as long as he hangs in there.  Two dogs, a cat and a pig.  All I need is my wallaby.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad you found him.


----------



## GDPR (Aug 3, 2012)

Turtle said:


> My mom was convinced it was him and was just gonna take him.  I convinced her not to.



I had to laugh when I read that.Years ago my husband had to bury our cat.But it came back to our house the next day..evidently we were mistaken, it wasn't our cat we buried.


----------



## Banned (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm trying not to laugh but that is actually really funny.

I remember when I was about eight I had a pet crayfish.  I thought he died so I buried him.  I went to put flowers on his grave later that night, only to find he had crawled away.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Banned (Aug 3, 2012)

C-For hasn't been eating at all since he got home .  Out of desperation I bought Friskies, desperate to get him to eat.  He is so thin and has always been a picky eater.  He's not a very good carnivore.


----------

